# Breeding sable to sable



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I've not been able to find _anything _online to validate this claim, but someone told me the other day (a long-time showline breeder) that you should never breed sable to sable because it leads to problems later on, such as cancer, etc.

Is there any truth to this??


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Aren't showlines supposed to be black and red? :wink:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Kristen [LEFT said:


> *Cabe*[/LEFT];85962]I've not been able to find _anything _online to validate this claim, but someone told me the other day (a long-time *showline*​ breeder) that you should never breed sable to sable because it leads to problems later on, such as cancer, etc.
> 
> Is there any truth to this??


You got to be kidding Sable is the natural coat of a German Shepherd :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

You're an aspiring breeder and you ask a question like that ?? 

Sorry, but that's just plain ignorance.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

I asked because I didn't think it was true, but wanted to make sure, 100% before I went back and told her otherwise (she actually_ invited_ me to 'go look it up online').


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Gerry Grimwood said:


> You're an aspiring breeder and you ask a question like that ??
> 
> Sorry, but that's just plain ignorance.


This is why I answered with sarcasm. We need more good breeders but man you have a lot to learn before you should even consider messing with my beloved Shepherd=; ](*,) What do you know about the working German Shepherd have you read the Captains book what is your goal for my breed how much history do you and the working Shepherd have together. There are dozens of questions you should be asking your self.


----------



## David Scholes (Jul 12, 2008)

Mike Scheiber said:


> This is why I answered with sarcasm. We need more good breeders but man you have a lot to learn before you should even consider messing with my beloved Shepherd=; ](*,) What do you know about the working German Shepherd have you read the Captains book what is your goal for my breed how much history do you and the working Shepherd have together. There are dozens of questions you should be asking your self.


Geesh. She just asked a question regarding a claim from a show breeder. Maybe the show breeders would be more willing to mentor and give suggestions. I would think YOUR breed would benefit by recruiting and mentoring new aspiring breeders to work toward working dog goals ](*,). 

How about starting a thread with all these dozens of questions a new breeder should be asking themselves or point to an existing one?


----------



## Mike Schoonbrood (Mar 27, 2006)

It may be true that common sense would give an obvious answer to the question asked, but this thread isn't about becoming a breeder, so please stay on topic. Merci beaucoup.

PS: I wonder how many of the breeders that we love and respect today would have been told not to breed had they asked first. Not condoning nor condemning, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

You know what? I almost didn't even post this question because I _knew_ there was no way she was right, and y'all would probably laugh at me for even humoring her (gosh was_ that_ ever an underestimate), but I didn't want to be rude and say anything to her about it until I had hard proof to show her she was wrong. I_ did_ tell her at the time that I had never heard of anything like that, and that sable was the original color of the breed, but that's when she told me to go look it up, so at that point, I shut my mouth about it.


----------



## Al Curbow (Mar 27, 2006)

Kristen, the lady is an idiot. You seem to be working hard at putting out nice dogs and learning so don't sweat the small stuff. It was a funny question though......LOL The only way to get experience is by doing, not talking about it like some internet idealists. We need more people breeding good dogs, make a bigger pool.


----------



## Terry Fisk (Jul 26, 2007)

Kristen Cabe said:


> I've not been able to find _anything _online to validate this claim, but someone told me the other day (a long-time showline breeder) that you should never breed sable to sable because it leads to problems later on, such as cancer, etc.
> 
> Is there any truth to this??


The breeder probably told you that because sable is not a desirable color in the show ring especially in the US. Sure it could cause problems if a litter of "show" pups was predominantly sable. The problem is that they would not make as much on the sale of the pups :-({|=


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

David Scholes said:


> Geesh. She just asked a question regarding a claim from a show breeder. Maybe the show breeders would be more willing to mentor and give suggestions. I would think YOUR breed would benefit by recruiting and mentoring new aspiring breeders to work toward working dog goals ](*,).
> 
> How about starting a thread with all these dozens of questions a new breeder should be asking themselves or point to an existing one?


This show breeder is a dimwit and a detriment to dog breeding the good is the dumb ass is breeding show dogs what more harm can be done to the poor bastards


----------



## Daryl Ehret (Apr 4, 2006)

Whaddya doin' talkin to a showline breeder?!


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

:lol: Daryl, she's a member of our club, sort of. She brings out her titled/retired dogs occasionally to get worked.


----------

